# Key fob battery replacement



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

The remote locking and unlocking is becoming quite tempremental and I think the batteries are running out
Is it just a case of removing cover and replacing batteries or will I have to pair the key back to the car? What batteries do I need? Cheers. Carl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine take cr2032


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

Cheers. Is it just old ones out and new ones in or as said in original post do I need to do anything else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My 2001 TTC uses these.








Hoggy.


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

HI,

You will need to recode keys as below, courtesy of WAK's website...http://www.wak-tt.com/.

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc13.shtml Easy to do.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

thecoach said:


> HI,
> 
> You will need to recode keys as below, courtesy of WAK's website...http://www.wak-tt.com/.
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc13.shtml Easy to do.


Hi, Never had to recode keys after battery change.
Hoggy.


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> thecoach said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


HI Hoggy,

I had the same issues with intermittent problems with the remote locking/unlocking. Eventually changed the batteries..twice !...each time I had to reset as above. The remote was dead as a dodo otherwise. Mine is an 03 car don't know if that makes any difference.

All working fine now, so happy.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ive changed my batts about 4 times in the last month, and never had to recode the keys, i think as long as you dont fanny about and just swap them over you should be fine


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

I read somewhere that you have 10mins grace....never tried it though :?


----------



## george118 (Sep 1, 2009)

...I fannied about and had to re-program (which wasnt working), was on the brink of kicking my cars head in untill i tried re programing with the engine on which thankfully worked.


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

Well i just bought my TT and the spare key was dead as a dodo,sent for some new batteries of ebay (eveready enigizer lithium cell ,no:1620) Audi TT 2001 roadster.
put said batteries in and worked straight away,just remember to clip the key part back onto the fob otherwise it wont work as there is a chip in the other half of the keyfob...........caught me out ha ha
steve


----------

